# Can I freeze tilapia?



## LuckyMommaToo (Aug 14, 2003)

Just got back from Trader Joe's -- bought tilapia, but realized I won't be able to make it until the end of the week. Can I freeze it?
TIA,
-Erin

p.s. Recipe ideas are also welcome! I'm new to the world of fish (I blame growing up in Ohio...).


----------



## lactationlady (Feb 16, 2004)

Yes, it can be frozen. I have some in my freezer now. This is one of the few fish recipes I like:

TILAPIA PARMESAN SAUTE
INGREDIENTS:

4-6 Rain Forest Tilapia fillets
1 Tbls. olive oil
¼ cup grated Parmesan cheese
2 Tbls. parsley flakes
2 Tbls. butter
1 Tbls. lemon juice
1 tsp. garlic powder

INSTRUCTIONS:

Mix Parmesan cheese, garlic powder, parsley flakes; set aside. Heat a large saute pan and add olive oil, butter, and lemon. Saute fillets 2-3 minutes per side until white and flaky. Sprinkle cheese mixture on fillets and saute each side for another minute, then serve. Serves 4.

Here is a link with more tilapia recipes: Tilapia Recipes


----------



## bellee (Feb 26, 2003)

Yes, I freeze mine all the time. I through out how I cook it:

I just top the tilapa with a pat of butter, a little lemon juice, I shake on a little salt and lemon pepper, garlic powder, basil and thyme and inclose it in a little tin foil and place on a baking sheet. Mmm Mmm


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

Was is fresh to begin with?


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Ooh- that's true. If it was frozen at any point, I don't think you are supposed to refreeze it.
Annette


----------



## LuckyMommaToo (Aug 14, 2003)

Yes, it says fresh fillets. I'm so glad I can freeze it, and I actually have the ingredients for these recipes. Yay!


----------



## oakland c (Jun 26, 2014)

*Tilapia*

I love tilapia sauteed in pan in a bit of butter and olive oil, then add mushrooms, green onions, a bit of white wine and dijon mustard.. At very end, a little lemon juice and serve with red potatoes and your favorite green vegetable!


----------

